# FreeBSD disk error



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a strange situation. I have full PCBSD dvd. So I tried to install FreeBSD with zfs on my laptop. On install when try to copy sys (after ports), a balloon with error appears. Unfortunately I cannot post the error because is from install and I cannot copy it somewhere. But one line I remember is 
	
	



```
mount: no: No such file or directory.
```
 Anyone who knows what is this?

Ps. If I set only / on zfs and swap and nothing else then installation done. But I want everything on zfs.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds like a problem with the PC-BSD installer: either you're not creating the directory/filesystem structure it's expecting, or it's just plain screwy.
Thread 7290


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 27, 2010)

I asked here first because it is from PCBSD dvd but I tried to install FreeBSD. So I guess, I should ask. Ok. I will ask on PCBSD forums.


----------

